# Aster Reno Looking for a New Home



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

See below - mod

This thread has been merged with a duplicate.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Steamers!
I have a beautiful Aster Reno that is looking for a good home. I acquired this locomotive at the National Summer Steamup from a gentleman, John, who was selling a matching pair. I was told that it had never been run before and although there was no solid proof, the original cardboard cover still taped in the firebox was pretty good evidence. After freeing the water pump, I did run it twice at the steamup and it performed beautifully, like watching a Swiss wristwatch on rails. Although one might call this one of my boyhood dream engines, I don't think I can give it the run time that it deserves since my railway at home doesn't quite accommodate it.

The paint is perfect and the locomotive is complete. The only blemish I can spot is very light surface rust on the bottom of the leading truck. I also have three Hartland V & T coaches that go nicely with the Reno that can be negotiated. I'll take some pictures soon and can take more upon request. I will be attending the Great Train Expo in Sacramento if someone is willing to pick it up in person (much preferred over shipping).

I am willing to sell the Reno though, I would prefer to trade for a geared locomotive (shay, heisler, climax). John was generous with me when he sold it and I would not want to take advantage of that so I am asking what I bought it for: $1500.

-Patrick

(See rest of pictures later in the thread)


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick
Did you get my PM regarding the Reno?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe he saw your PM as well as I am seeing all the pictures!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who only sees a few of the pictures?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I see 2 photos (bottom of the tender and bottom of the firebox) and 12 little "NO" circles.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> I see 2 photos (bottom of the tender and bottom of the firebox) and 12 little "NO" circles.


Same here


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

I reloaded the images. Let me know if ya'll can see them.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I see all the photos now.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes all photos there, nice set

Jerry


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are the pics reloaded. I still am seeing original pics. Maybe something wrong with my pc.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are seeing a dozen or so photos, then you are seeing what you should. In the original thread(s) only 2 photos showed up, the rest were just a tiny slashed circle.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well to each his own result... At first I saw 2 pictures the burners and tender wheels. 
Now I don't see them. I never saw the circles.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the 12/28 post at 8:31pm not only shows the circles with a line through them, i.e. no pictures, but copying the link and displaying in internet explorer that whole post does not show at all...

There is something seriously weird with that particular post in this thread.

Greg


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry about the photo issue. I have been uploading them via Google Photos and I'm not sure if that's the issue.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Also, this thread was merged with the one I posted in the Classifieds and there may be an issue there.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

If anyone is interested and would like photos sent to them, my email is [email protected] and I'd be happy to send as many pictures as needed.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I also now see no photos. The images are stored at https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/. I suspect that has everything to do with it.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I also now see no photos. The images are stored at https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/. I suspect that has everything to do with it.


I guess I'll have to use a different image hosting site. I'll try and get on that as soon as I can.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick
Again I ask if you got my PM regarding the Reno.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have been uploading them via Google Photos and I'm not sure if that's the issue.


That is definitely the issue.

We've been circumventing the photo storage issues using this sites 'Advanced Feature' of uploading an attachment. See this thread:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...ing-pictures-without-your-1stclass-space.html


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

artgibson said:


> Patrick
> Again I ask if you got my PM regarding the Reno.


Art,
I did receive your PM. Sorry, I thought you had seen my response.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete Thornton said:


> That is definitely the issue.
> 
> We've been circumventing the photo storage issues using this sites 'Advanced Feature' of uploading an attachment. See this thread:
> http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...ing-pictures-without-your-1stclass-space.html


Thanks Pete! I'll fix this issue when I get home on Monday.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Patrick, 
Well, I intended to say this right after your first message, now dozens of messages (with no meaningful contents) I just have to say this: 
1) Reno is one of the most beautiful Asters ever produced, a true classic
2) Your price is unbelievably low for this locomotive in a near mint condition
Normally, an engine like this should sell in five minutes, at most!!
With best new year wishes from Tokyo,
Zubi


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

Hopefully all the pictures have been fixed. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FoothillRails (Aug 31, 2017)

zubi said:


> Patrick,
> Well, I intended to say this right after your first message, now dozens of messages (with no meaningful contents) I just have to say this:
> 1) Reno is one of the most beautiful Asters ever produced, a true classic
> 2) Your price is unbelievably low for this locomotive in a near mint condition
> ...


I agree that, in my eye, few gauge 1 live steam locomotives compare to the simplistic grace of the Aster Reno. The first time I read a read a review by Marc Horovitz on Streetside Bannerworks, I was in love. It captures the classic striking image of an American 4-4-0 that no one else seems to have quite accomplished as of yet. To own and operate one is a privilege. My brother and I's railway simply cannot comfortably accommodate this locomotive and it deserves to be run at more than two steamups a year.
As I originally mentioned, the price I listed is the price I paid because the seller, John, was very generous to a fellow steamer and I would not want to take advantage of that but, instead, would like to pass on the gesture. The ultimate goal is to get a nice engine for ourselves that my brother and I both like and would be simple and enjoyable to run on our railway which is why I am more interested in a trade for a geared locomotive (Accucraft's new 28 ton shay would be a dream).
More than anything, I hope the Reno goes to a good home.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

FoothillRails said:


> Art,
> I did receive your PM. Sorry, I thought you had seen my response.


No I did not see response.


----------

